# Hydo-Gear ZT-2800



## Steelhead (May 15, 2019)

Hi new to the forums, not even sure this subject even belongs here. I have a 2012 Cub cadet Z-Force zero turn with a 54" deck. I have been noticing that while in reverse the right transaxle is not as strong as the left. Driving forward both sides seem to be equal. The only difference is in reverse, the right side is weaker than the left. I changed the oil and filters in both transaxles. I used 20w-50 motor oil, and replaced the transmission filters. I purged the transaxles after filling with oil. It took a little less than 5 quarts. The oil was a little dirty but didn't have any shavings in it. I was hoping this would cure the problem. Neither one of the transaxles leak. Could this be some kind of linkage adjustment, or does the transaxle need to be rebuilt? I was under the impression if the unit needed to be rebuilt it would be weak both forward and reverse. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If it is losing power on one side the linkage may be out of adjustment for that unit. The two drive units must be syncronized. Here is the Hydro-Gear Service and Repair Manual for that unit: https://www.hydro-gear.com/5b6ed05ac5_sites/hydro-gear.com/files/BLN-52441_P19.pdf


----------



## Steelhead (May 15, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> If it is losing power on one side the linkage may be out of adjustment for that unit. The two drive units must be syncronized. Here is the Hydro-Gear Service and Repair Manual for that unit: https://www.hydro-gear.com/5b6ed05ac5_sites/hydro-gear.com/files/BLN-52441_P19.pdf


----------



## Steelhead (May 15, 2019)

Thanks for the manual. I'm thinking that the RTN return to neutral needs to be adjusted. It seems like if the transaxle was having a problem it would affect forward and reverse, not just reverse. If I get time today to mess with it, I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Follow the instructions in the manual. Basically you jack the unit up and start it. Release the brake and make sure the levers are in neutral. If the either or both wheels are turning, you need to adjust the RTN. There is no hub key way on ZT 2800, they are tapered press fit through the hub nut. Check to make sure the hub is not slipping by removing the axle nut and placing a mark on the hub and axle stub with a punch, or chisel. Go run it like you stole it, especially with hard right side reverses and see if the mark moved. If it does the hub taper is slipping. Believe or not, Hydro Gear actually says you should replace the hub any time you remove it in their rebuild classes. They are in the business of selling parts, but I do come across a hub that is slipping every now and then, especially if the customer is running AG tires.


----------

